# Summer Cigar Fest at my B&M



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

:ss Summer Cigar Festival. :ss

Where: Timothy's Fine Tobaccos in Bay City MI
When: August 9th: 2pm -10pm
This is our largest event of the summer! Your $50 ticket will entitle you to a goodie bag filled with great cigars and swag, live Cuban music, roll your own cigar (last few times it was just throwing the wrapper and cap on, but still fun and interesting), our famous Cigar Girls, all the food you can eat, chair massages and our raffle for tons of free swag. This event will be limited to the first 200. Get your tickets soon!

We will have reps here for most of these cigars at the shop.
-Perdomo 
-Oliva 
-Kristoff
-Reys Family
-601
-La Flor Dominicana
-Cusano
-CAO
-Carlos Torano
-Arturo Fuente 
-Camacho

This is the Third annual Summer Cigar Fest! So come on down, or up.

Thanks Dave


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1) Jbailey (will be around all day at the shop, open till close)


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You know I'll be there Dave.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

workin


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> workin


Sorry to hear Dave. I will see you in Detroit.:tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hopefully I get to meet up with some more of the CS gorillas at this event! I will be there of course.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1.) Jbailey
2.) Jamesb3
3.) BengalMan


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

1.) Jbailey
2.) Jamesb3
3.) BengalMan
4.) Fissure30 & DPD6030


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure would be great to get some more guys from our home state to make it to this event. It's gonna be great. Lots of food, cigars and fun!:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1.) Jbailey
2.) Jamesb3
3.) BengalMan
4.) Fissure30 & DPD6030
5.) alley00p


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Oops. Somehow posted in wrong thread.


----------

